# 9 week old puppy ears



## mistysms (Nov 19, 2014)

My puppy is now 9 weeks old and 1 day  I never rub her ears or pull on them. I do check them every few days but other than that I leave them alone. What I'm running in to is when people meet her they go for her face and start rubbing her ears and pushing them back. I hate this and don't want it to ruin her ears from standing. I was going to just start telling people that ask to pet that they can pet her but can't pet her face. what do you think? This has went on for about a week and ahalf and today is when I had enough. I took her to the vet for her next shot and the vet tech was being SO rough with her ears it made me mad. I didn't say anything cuz I didn't want to be rude but next time I think I will be. I asked the vet if her ears would go up on her own and she said they should but they might not and if they don't go up don't worry about it because they still look cute with floppy ears. and that that vet doesn't tape ears....with that being said I might switch vets because I'm not a fan of how they are trying to convince me to go against what the breeder said. (which will break the contract with her) What do you guys think?


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Is that the pup in your avatar?


----------



## mistysms (Nov 19, 2014)

No sorry that is my lab in the picture. I attached a picture I took 2 days ago of her (Riley) and my lab (Ruger)


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

LOL! Yeah, if it was the dog in the avatar, I would be very surprised if the ears ever went up. That pup looks fine though. 

Frankly, I think that breeders who are concerned with ears going up, to the point of telling you not to mess with them or play with them, they may have that issue going on. You should be able to pet the ears and rub or scratch or mess with them. They should still go up. 

More importantly, letting the pup gnaw on some raw bones will help to strengthen the cartilage and provide extra calcium in a proper calcium/phosphorous ration, that will also help the ears. 

Good luck with your pup.


----------



## mistysms (Nov 19, 2014)

Haha oh my lab mix would look pretty funny with ears up. 
The breeder isn't worried about the ears at all. I'm worried because...I might have read way to much about german shepherd's ears. I will get some raw bones this weekend. My lab mix needs them too for his teeth. Do you have a suggestion what kind of bones to ask the butcher for? I think I read beef knuckle bones? but I could be wrong.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Raw beef knuckles, or Marrow bones, soup bones.


----------

